# World's Scariest Ski Slopes...



## elks (Feb 16, 2013)

For what it's worth (certainly, makes me want to book some plane tickets) and according to Travel + Leisure Magazine.  Smuggler's Notch going head-to-head with La Grave.  :-o  New England makes the cut several times...

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/worlds-scariest-ski-slopes/1


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Surprised not to see Big Coulior at Big Sky, MT. on that list.

Check out from about the 1:25 point on in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lVGBXwmQ1RY#!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2013)

I think I might vomit


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2013)

OK, when it comes to these best of lists, we shouldn't be discussing what belongs what doesn't belong, how right, how wrong. What you need to look at is the source, in this case, one Sarah Gold: http://www.travelandleisure.com/authors/780 , http://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-blog/carry-on/author/sarah-gold . I'm sorry, but I really don't think she's an authority on *World's Scariest Ski Slopes*


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 16, 2013)

andyzee said:


> I'm sorry, but I really don't think she's an authority on *World's Scariest Ski Slopes*



Maybe not.  But she's definitely an authority on finding crappy POV footage on YouTube.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2013)

Bloodshed, killington


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2013)

Belt parkway..Hunter..on a Saturday..make it a holiday ...


----------



## ss20 (Feb 17, 2013)

Long John...Mount Snow...In between Ridge and Carinthia...
If you're a snowboarder, Juggernaut at Killington.


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

It's interesting how new skiers can get so freaked out over something that to me feels like walking. Even trails like Gondola Line at Sugarloaf, that top pitch is pretty damn steep, but it doesn't freak me out at all. I know my wife would have a heart attack if she looked at it :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Belt parkway..Hunter..on a Saturday..make it a holiday ...




I loffed.


----------



## MadPatSki (Feb 18, 2013)

I have serious issue with list like these...

I've skied Goat, Paradise, Black Hole in the East, but never been intimidated. I've skied Grand Couloir in Courchevel is pretty impressive, but not the scariest thing. La Grave isn't a resort (never skied). Big Couloir at Big Sky isn't on the list.

Some places in Las Lenas scarred me. You start thinking what if...


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2013)

Sharksfin at Gulmarg in Kashmir was one of the scariest I've ridden...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> I have serious issue with list like these...
> 
> I've skied Goat, Paradise, Black Hole in the East, but never been intimidated. I've skied Grand Couloir in Courchevel is pretty impressive, but not the scariest thing. La Grave isn't a resort (never skied). Big Couloir at Big Sky isn't on the list.
> 
> Some places in Las Lenas scarred me. You start thinking what if...



It would be impossible to list them all...I think anything over a 50 degree pitch is pretty scary..no way to stop a fall except in deep powder...Little Chute Baldy Mt. Utah scared the hell out of me..others would find it just challenging...


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2013)

Mixing Bowl at Killington on a holiday day.  Now, that is scary.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2013)

kingslug said:


> It would be impossible to list them all...I think anything over a 50 degree pitch is pretty scary..no way to stop a fall except in deep powder...Little Chute Baldy Mt. Utah scared the hell out of me..others would find it just challenging...



50 degree pretty scary? I would say it's downright terrifying. I can only count 1 or 2 times that I ever came close to 50 degrees (Kicking Horse and Revelstoke) and I thought I was going to shit my pants.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 19, 2013)

The "Goat Glades" video was awful.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 19, 2013)

Cannon - Tramline.  Even when open it's scary with many pointy boulders below (and above).


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> 50 degree pretty scary? I would say it's downright terrifying. I can only count 1 or 2 times that I ever came close to 50 degrees (Kicking Horse and Revelstoke) and I thought I was going to shit my pants.


Hell 45 degree is very scary....Also depends on how tight the run is...Jump turns on 45 degrees is terrifying and most would not go.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

Tecumseh - Shawnee Mt, PA...last Sun night.

Honestly, it was the iciest trail I've ever been on.  And I was a Mountain Creek passholder for 3 years, so that's saying something.  I am shocked it was open the whole night, especially with the rather large moguls.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2013)

I came across this place the other day. I don't know what they call this but the "trail" at 2:39 in the video seems kinda nuts. This place looks awesome.

 <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/55099128" width="621" height="359" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I don't know what they call this but the "trail" at 2:39 in the video seems kinda nuts.
> 
> <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/55099128" width="621" height="359" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


Kinda nuts?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Kinda nuts?


Yeah I guess that qualifies as "kinda" :-o;-)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Mixing Bowl at Killington on a holiday day. Now, that is scary.



Make it beginning of the season and you can throw it at the top of the list.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Hell 45 degree is very scary....Also depends on how tight the run is...Jump turns on 45 degrees is terrifying and most would not go.


And that was the issue..damn thing is 1 turn wide.where as Main chute which is 40 degrees but very wide is pretty easy. I simply could not make the jump turn looking straight down that thing...its why I love those point of view vids of Alaska steeps..really shows how freaky thos things are...and they rip straight down them...I think nothing beats a 50 plus degree narrow chute for pure terror...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2013)

kingslug said:


> And that was the issue..damn thing is 1 turn wide.where as Main chute which is 40 degrees but very wide is pretty easy. I simply could not make the jump turn looking straight down that thing...its why I love those point of view vids of Alaska steeps..really shows how freaky thos things are...and they rip straight down them...I think nothing beats a 50 plus degree narrow chute for pure terror...






This was Tunnel Vision at Kicking Horse. Probably about 45 degrees, extremely narrow, and very little room for mistake. Scariest thing I have ever skied. No question.


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> This was Tunnel Vision at Kicking Horse. Probably about 45 degrees, extremely narrow, and very little room for mistake. Scariest thing I have ever skied. No question.




CPR Ridge FTW!!!  One of my most favorite places to ride in the world...
Also loved Redemption Ridge..

I could ride ridge chutes all damn day...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2013)

dmc said:


> CPR Ridge FTW!!!  One of my most favorite places to ride in the world...
> Also loved Redemption Ridge..
> 
> I could ride ridge chutes all damn day...



It really kicks your ass. CPR is definitely the baddest but I love T1 & 2 and Whitewall just as much. Damn I need to get back!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Tecumseh - Shawnee Mt, PA...last Sun night.
> 
> Honestly, it was the iciest trail I've ever been on.  And I was a Mountain Creek passholder for 3 years, so that's saying something.  I am shocked it was open the whole night, especially with the rather large moguls.



I was there Sunday day, and that trail was definitely icy, so I imagine it only got worse at night.  I only went down once, did the right side, which was kindof a chute formation.  The left side was probably easier.  Wasnt any moguls on the right side though (at least not at 1pm when I left).  The gf snowplowed down it, I was proud of her.  Shawnee is a great place to learn IMO.


----------

